# Vitrified Blastocysts - How many to thaw?



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I hope someone may be able to advise as I am new to FET.  

We have 5 vitrified blasts - 1x5AB, 4x4BB (all graded before freezing).  When we use the blasts, we would like to have two transferred if possible, if they have been vitrified on day 5 and day 6, will it be possible to thaw them 1/2 at a time during the course of a day, so that once we have two that have survived the thaw, we can have those transferred?  Not sure how long it takes to thaw vitrified blasts, but as they were frozen on day 5 and day 6, I assume it must be quite fast as I understand clinics aren't allowed to keep them past day 6?

We would prefer not to defrost more than we need as we'd like to give them all a chance to be transferred...

Thanks in advance  

Betsy  xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Hun

Are you embies at the Bridge?  Am also a SW London girl.
Not sure of all the answers to your questions but if you are at the Bridge they will talk this all through with you and I'm sure they will only deforst one or two at a time, I don't think it takes long! x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Betsy - it only takes a couple of minutes to thaw a    so I'd go with the number you want to defrost and not all of your snow babies...


    for this cycle honey 


Mini x x


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

I was told by my consultant that it is possible to refreeze FEs if necessary, but obviously there is a greater chance of damage to them.
Good luck


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

Thanks very much for all your kind responses!

Good luck to all!

Betsy xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

We had vitirfied blasts and they all defrosted fine, , they know within about 15 mins if they've made it and then about an hour later whether they have fully rehydrated (?) and what quality they are post freezing, 

good luck, it took us a few goes ( more to do with issues with implantation than the blast quality) but our last frozen embryo is now asleep in his cot, 

Livity,


----------

